# BoaMaster



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Is anybody using the BoaMaster enclosures? I know I have seen plenty of pictures of members tegus in them but cannot remember who they were? I am specifically interested in the 8 foot models and have the ability to pick one up at a local show to save on shipping costs .
Just curious what you guys think of them.


----------



## fox020708 (Apr 9, 2012)

I remember someone called tegubuzz having an 8' model for his tegu named Sobek.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

I've got the 8ft model and I plan on getting the 6ft model to put right ontop of it. Works great.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

TeguBuzz said:


> I've got the 8ft model and I plan on getting the 6ft model to put right ontop of it. Works great.



Did you get it with fixtures and screen cut outs or did you put fixtures in yourself?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> TeguBuzz said:
> 
> 
> > I've got the 8ft model and I plan on getting the 6ft model to put right ontop of it. Works great.
> ...



I got it with screen cutouts. My next one I'm getting without the cutouts and doing it all myself.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think I will do the same. How old is the one you have? Does it seem to be holding up well?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> I think I will do the same. How old is the one you have? Does it seem to be holding up well?



I sealed mine up pretty damn good following James' advice and it's held up great for almost a year now, no complaints other than the fact the crap is heavy as hell.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks a lot. I watched your videos. Was putting it together as much of a pain as it sounded?


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Thanks a lot. I watched your videos. Was putting it together as much of a pain as it sounded?



It should have been a lot easier, but I assembled it in the more complicated wrong order, and had to restart. There were no instructions really, so in the end, the best way was to assemble everything but the door and then put the door side in. At first I had done everything but the roof and that was a pain to have to deal with. Learn from my mistakes haha, a 30 minute job took me almost 3 hours as it was just myself and friend working on it. Loving it now though, hope you enjoyed some of my vids!


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 9, 2012)

Good to know. I was getting a little nervous. If you could go back in time would you still go with the 8 footer or change to the 6 foot model? 
The vids were great! Loved the crayfish one and the packaged BoaMaster on the garage floor being compared to the size of an SUV!
Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Apr 9, 2012)

tommyboy said:


> Good to know. I was getting a little nervous. If you could go back in time would you still go with the 8 footer or change to the 6 foot model?
> The vids were great! Loved the crayfish one and the packaged BoaMaster on the garage floor being compared to the size of an SUV!
> Thanks again for all your input.



If I could go back in time I'd have gone with the 10 footer, haha. I'm getting the 6 footer for a beardie project I'm starting. Still deciding on the model, either 4 foot stackables or a 6 footer I could split. Not too sure. Yea he didn't take any of the crayfish so I boiled off the rest and had them myself! I used the SUV as a size comparison, really helped haha. All in all, I'd vouch for BoaMaster.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 10, 2012)

For the money it costs for a Boa Master, I am thinking you could get bids from a cabinet shop to build whatever you want for less $$ delivered and set up. I am buying James' enclosure so I don't have to talk to some cabinet guys but I seriously considered it.


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 10, 2012)

Dana C said:


> For the money it costs for a Boa Master, I am thinking you could get bids from a cabinet shop to build whatever you want for less $$ delivered and set up. I am buying James' enclosure so I don't have to talk to some cabinet guys but I seriously considered it.



I thought about the same thing Dana. I just dont have the time or patience to deal with that. I found that BoaMaster was going to be at a local show this month so I could pick it up there and save a ton of cash on shipping. In the end it will cost $390 for an 8 ft enclosure which isnt too bad considering others that I have priced.


----------



## Dana C (Apr 10, 2012)

That is a great price. Sadly, there are no reptile shows in Idaho that I know of. If I drove to Salt Lake City, it would add $250 in fuel to the price not including lodging and meals.
Having a large cage shipped is well over $250 and depending on the origin and the weight can run around $350.


----------

